# Nokia E61 memory full problem



## lostgeneration12 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Does anyone know how to delete all the contacts on an E61 when the machine complains that its memory is full? Connecting it to the PC doesnt seem to help. Thanks.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Why would you want to delete all the contacts on the phone? Wouldn't you just delete the ones you don't use? No, connecting the phone to a computer won't help, and if this setup synchronizes contacts, if you do delete them from the phone, they'll be re-added the next time you synchronize.

In any case, read the manual for the phone for what specific menu options to go through. If you lost the manual or don't have one, you can download a copy at either Nokia's web site or your wireless service provider's web site.


----------



## lostgeneration12 (Sep 18, 2006)

I wanted to delete all my contacts because unbeknown to me, a software problem had created thousands of new contacts in Outlook - which I then synchronised with the E61 and filled its memory so that it locked up and was unable to do anything other than basic functions and it couldn't open its contacts database for me to delete them. If I could have opened the E61 database and deleted unwanted contacts there wouldnt have been a problem and I wouldnt have posted on here.

I systematically worked through all the options in the manual before posting on here and on the Nokia support forum. Finally. somone on the Nokia support forum told me to how to restore the device to its original state - i.e. wiped of all data . This solved the problem and I was then able to resynchronise the E61 with my repaired Outlook data.


----------

